# You got a tool for this



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

What do you use to scoop grease out far into a clean out?This customer had a yard stick ruler that she didn't want, so I used it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Uh yeah.....it's called a jetter.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

Sure... jetter. I'm asking, do you have anything in your bag of tricks. For example, I have used a length of copper with a bend on the tip. What if your only looking to clean out 3,4 feet in.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Jetter with pressure washer wand.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So you only want to clean out a few feet or so with no regard for the rest of that muck that's further down the line...that's some quality drain cleaning work. I guess a shop vac would work then empty and clean out by sucking up some bleach


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Shopvac. Also a piece of 1/2 inch black or galvy pipe with a street 90.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

The drain is fine beyond the first few feet. I was able to look down the line. Your going to have to trust me, jetting was not necessary. Thanks for your input about using my vac. I didn't want to muck it up, but I guess that's why water and soap exist


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

36" pry bar or a hammered flat piece of 3/4" copper


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

timrath said:


> 36" pry bar or a hammered flat piece of 3/4" copper


Whoa.. exspenive pipe to waste.. I use emt for that..


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Or the water balloons you attach to a garden hide that would work nicely


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

3/8" allthread with a fender washer and jam nuts. I have had to pound 3/8" allthread thru disused drains that were put back into service. Then I pit washers on it and pounded it through, then fender washers and pounded it.


----------

